# Wanted: ETA 2824 2 movement



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've started a little project off and need said movement - don't really want to go down the the clone /seagull route so a nice used one would be great...


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bump...


----------

